# Honeymoon ideas for april/may 'o7



## scuby (25 Jul 2006)

Hi,

Just wondering does anyone have any idea for a honey moon. Getting married on 28 april 2007... not too sure where we want to go. Would obviously like to go somewhere exotic and somewhere that we would not go to for the usual 2 weeks summer hol, like spain/portugal, not that there is anything with wrong with spain/portugal... 

cheers


----------



## ACA (26 Jul 2006)

Egypt, Thailand, India, China, Japan, safari in South Africa.

Depends what you and your intended enjoy (and how much you want to spend!). I'm a bit of a culture vulture rather than a beach babe meself!

Been to Egypt, early May is ideal, temperature is bearable (42 in the shade!) Lots to see, lots to do, Red Sea if you feel the need for a beach honeymoon - Luxor/Cairo if not. Out of the rest - going on safari next year (thank you SSIA!) And intend to see the others at some point.

One place I wouldn't recommend is Jamaica - tourists are advised to stay in their complex (bit worrying!) Mauritius or Grand Caymen maybe?

God, you've got me thinking now.....


----------



## RainyDay (26 Jul 2006)

My suggestion (which is repeated on the many other honeymoon threads in this forum) is that you will probably be too exhausted after the wedding to take advantage of an exotic holiday, particularly if long-haul travel is involved. Go for cheap & cheerful Spain/Portugal/Italy/whatever, sleep all day for the first week, keep your money for the exotic holiday next year.


----------



## NHG (26 Jul 2006)

A Cruise - Lovely to wake up every morning in a different country for breakfast!


----------



## Teabag (28 Jul 2006)

RainyDay said:
			
		

> My suggestion (which is repeated on the many other honeymoon threads in this forum) is that you will probably be too exhausted after the wedding to take advantage of an exotic holiday, particularly if long-haul travel is involved. Go for cheap & cheerful Spain/Portugal/Italy/whatever, sleep all day for the first week, keep your money for the exotic holiday next year.



Excellent advice there from RainyDay, you will be too wrecked to care where you are for the first 2/3 days (esp with long haul). If you go far (e.g NZ, SA) you will put yourself under pressure to see as much as you can as fast as you can. Not what a honeymoon is all about.
We went to Italy and got pampered there. 
I would also recommend not flying out until at least 2 days after the wedding.
Lay low somewhere nice in Ireland until then.


----------



## finbar (28 Jul 2006)

Australia if you have 3 weeks.Stop off in hong kong for 2 nights then on to Melbourne 3 nights , sydney 3 nights then on to ayres rock - kings canyon,
then cairns , then white sunday islands , fraiser islands, brisbane - home.
You need 3 internal flights in Oz.
A trip of a life time.
Flights will be around 1,300 Euro then hotels after that book everything
independantly stay away from travel agents - book online,
they rip you off when they hear honeymoon.
25 degrees in April/May in Oz.


----------



## podgerodge (29 Jul 2006)

NHG said:
			
		

> A Cruise - Lovely to wake up every morning in a different country for breakfast!




Having done a few cruises the best one by far in my opinion is the Alaska Cruise  (Carnival Cruise Lines etc).  Nothing like landing by helicopter on an iceberg or taking a seaplane into the rainforest.  And getting stuffed with nice food every day included in the price hehe.


----------



## JasMan (31 Jul 2006)

Tanzania/Kenya and Zanzibar - unbeatable - safari on the mainland before the lap of luxury of a beach holiday in paradise


----------



## redchariot (31 Jul 2006)

Combine a stay in Florida maybe Orlando and a Caribbean cruise; perfect time of the year; weather is warm but not unbearably hot like June/July and also you would miss the hurricane season


----------



## gramlab (1 Aug 2006)

Did 21 nights in thailand ( 3 bangkok, 4 chang mai and 14 koh samui) in april 2003 for my honeymoon.
Couldn't recommend it enough. First week was shopping and sight-seeing and other two weeks was lying around and being served on hand and foot.
Anywhere in asia is probably around the same. If you want to relax after all the wedding pressures the its the hol for you.


----------



## Samantha (1 Aug 2006)

guadeloupe or Martinique in the caribean - Currency is EUR because it is a French department - they speak English in most resort and the two islands are beautiful


----------



## Afriman (1 Aug 2006)

Hi

A combination of Cape Town and a safari in South Africa makes a perfect holiday (loads of adventure, winelands, great food and beaches, beautiful scenery). 

April/May is a perfect time to visit as it is not too hot.

I flew with Air France last April. Cheapest I could find. 

I booked a hotel in Cape Town directly and booked a safari through www.sunsafaris.com (run by a South African that lived in Dublin for 5 years).

Enjoy


----------



## roxy (1 Aug 2006)

Afriman said:
			
		

> (run by a South African that lived in Dublin for 5 years).
> 
> Enjoy


 

And are you him, Afriman?


----------



## eoghanlk (1 Aug 2006)

gramlab said:
			
		

> Did 21 nights in thailand ( 3 bangkok, 4 chang mai and 14 koh samui) in april 2003 for my honeymoon.
> Couldn't recommend it enough. First week was shopping and sight-seeing and other two weeks was lying around and being served on hand and foot.
> Anywhere in asia is probably around the same. If you want to relax after all the wedding pressures the its the hol for you.


 
We did something similiar in Apr 2001. Bankok, Chaing Mai and Phuket. Booked through a travel agent. Someone picked us (just us) up at the airport, transported us to the hotel, made all the arrangements for excursions etc. Bottle of wine and a fruit bool waiting in hotel room. Couldn't recommend it enough. You might want to check out the weather in Thailand as I think the rainy season starts around the middle of May.


----------



## padandmad (2 Aug 2006)

Yep Thailand was fantastic for us last year - make sure you tell every hotel you stay in that you're honeymooners and they'll make such a fuss over you.
We got special floral arrangements every day in our room, the staff kept leaving presents (like little cakes) in the minibar, we got invited to have cocktails with the hotel manager, and so on...
As for the time of year, Songkran is some time (the end?) in April in Chiang Mai, which you really shouldn't miss; and the rainy season isn't that rainy at all, more of a pleasant release after the humidity of March and April.
Oh, if you go south that time of year, best to stick to the Gulf of Thailand rather than the Andaman Sea, better weather and wind conditions.


----------



## canman (7 Aug 2006)

Was in Oz a few years back late April and early May. Nice to combine with a stop in Singapore - Raffles hotel for a night! Flew into Sydney, then up to Whit Sundays sailing (fantastic), Frasier and up to Cairns. Weather gets better the further up the Coast you go. Loads to do and also loads of places to stay for all budgets. (Dearest part is getting there). 

However, should ask for the list of honeymoon destinations that were recommended on travel segment on newstalk 106 a while back. You ask for a back issue and they will send it on. Places that I never heard off. Some sound absolutely brilliant. 
The website is [broken link removed]

They also said before, you should check with the foreign affairs office as to whether certain countries are safe to go to or not.


----------



## fellowes (8 Aug 2006)

ya its nice towell panned in very advance to get cheap flight and accommodation,I will suggest longhaul destinations for experiencing new things together . mauritius, any african beach coast,or kerala in india are ideal places to go.if you need help in kerala pm me i can send cd
night stay on house boat in back waters and ayurveda massage could be unforgettable experience..


----------



## Macer (8 Aug 2006)

Personally didn't feel the wedding to be a drain and was well up for an adventure of a holiday. We went to Peru - South America and travelled about, left 3-4 days of a stop over in New York on the way back. 
Dito the posts on Thailand great country, but for something more unusual try Vietnam, it's amazing - a private guided tour would make a memorable honeymoon. Be adverterious, I never used to be, its very rewarding.


----------



## Killter (8 Aug 2006)

check out langkawi off malaysia but DO NOT under any circumstances go to Bali. Its absolute hell and dirty. Islands off east coast of malaysia supoosed to be lovely also.


----------



## staunton1 (26 Jan 2007)

We got married in early May 2005, and headed to the Maldives. We stayed in the Taj Exotica resort.  It was wasn't as expensive as expected, but it was pure paradise and well worth the travelling. Initially we thought the long haul would drain us but the time spent there was well worth it.  There are alot of resorts to chose from in the Maldives and would definitely recommend it.  Good luck and enjoy whatever you do!


----------



## tosullivan (28 Jan 2007)

CUBA.....

I went to the Maldives about 6yrs ago and although it is a relaxing holiday with lovely scenery, you want to come back from your honeymoon and say you did something.  In the Maldives you just scuba, snokel & sunbathe.  Nothing wrong with that, but I wouldn't go back.  It suited us at the time cos the wife was 5 months preg.


----------

